# Honda 2000i generator problems



## J wrench (Apr 9, 2008)

Greetings all, I'm looking for advice on getting my Honda 2000i generator running again. It was not run in about a year and had same gas in the tank. I tried replacing the fuel and added a little carb cleaner, also sprayed out carb,replaced spark plug and changed oil. It still does't start. It will start and run as long as I spray gas in the carb. I also drained the carb bowl several times . It seems to be drawing gas into carb. Can anybody help ?


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

blocked carb you need to strip down the carb and clean all the little pasages in the carb wich are gumed up i use a ultrasonic cleaning tank the ultrasonic waves seame to clean the carbs better then carb cleaner if you have a local repair shop they may clean the carb for you for a small charge


----------



## J wrench (Apr 9, 2008)

*honda gen problems*

Thanks billsmowers I'll give that a try.


----------



## J wrench (Apr 9, 2008)

*2000i Honda Generator*

Hey , soaked the carb and removed the float bowl, found hollow screw directly in center of carb base was plugged with sediment so fine looked like cement , cleared with needle and carb cleaner. Honda is running like a top now, thanks billsmowers. J wrench


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad To Be Of Help

Bill


----------



## Krankymo (Jul 26, 2010)

Those little generators also have a fuel pump just to the right of the air filter. You should check to make sure that it isn't plugged up with old fuel. Not sure if they are rebuildable but do work off of vacuum. Check all your lines to make sure you have gas flowing.


----------

